

A Book to Teach Kids Programming with Python - ros3
http://www.boingboing.net/2010/06/10/cc-licensed-book-on.html

======
watchdogtimer
Another good book for teaching Python to young people is "Hello, World" by
Warren Sande and his 10-year-old son, Carter:

[http://www.amazon.com/Hello-World-Computer-Programming-
Begin...](http://www.amazon.com/Hello-World-Computer-Programming-
Beginners/dp/1933988495/)

Scott Hanselman interviewed the two on his podcast back in January:

<http://www.hanselminutes.com/default.aspx?showID=212>

It was a good program.

------
ros3
And it's free online which is pretty cool.

